# Sunflowers:  Comments and Criticisms requested



## nplattii (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Sideburns (Dec 17, 2007)

ohhh I like it.
Don't usually see a black and white sunflower...but it's cool.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 17, 2007)

Works for me, nice focus & composition, great highlight details.

-Shea


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 18, 2007)

you have the colored one?


----------



## nplattii (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah i have the colored one.  when i get home this aft. i will post it as well.


----------



## antoine (Dec 18, 2007)

I like this! What camera did you use in taking this picture?


----------



## nplattii (Dec 18, 2007)

i used a canon digital rebel 300


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 18, 2007)

neat. you usually dont see bandw flowrrs


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the idea and execution and composition is great


I want to see the color version though


----------



## nplattii (Dec 18, 2007)

this is the color version. it is not cropped the same but it is the same picture. i think i like the b&w better. it seems that flower pictures can become to common place so i wanted to do something different? what do you think?


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think they are both stellar, but I like spicing it up a little with the B&W


----------

